# Cellspacing für nur eine TD?



## Teilzeitphilosoph (8. Februar 2010)

Moinz.
Ich hab ne Tabelle mit 5 TD´s und will/würde gerne nur bei der mittleren TD ein Cellspacing haben. Cellpadding lässt sich ja mit 

style="padding:4px;"

einrichten aber gibt es so was auch für Cellspacing?

-bedank-
TZP


----------



## Teilzeitphilosoph (8. Februar 2010)

So...erste Versuche zeugten Früchte. Ich konnte ihn indirekt anpassen, in dem ich in der CSS 

.rightBorder{
    border-right: 2px white solid
}

gebe und dann diese Klasse den entsprechenden TD´s anhänge. Sieht gut soweit aus aber für Alternativen bin ich auch noch zu haben. 

TZP


----------



## Maik (8. Februar 2010)

Teilzeitphilosoph hat gesagt.:


> Cellpadding lässt sich ja mit
> 
> style="padding:4px;"
> 
> einrichten aber gibt es so was auch für Cellspacing?


Grundsätzlich steht dir hierfür border-spacing zur Verfügung - Browserunterstützung vorausgesetzt.

Die Betonung liegt auf grundsätzlich, da sich die Eigenschaft nicht auf eine einzelne Tabellenzelle im Tabellengerüst anwenden lässt.

mfg Maik


----------

